# Counterstrike - ChOke?



## L-D-C (Jul 12, 2005)

Well basically I have my FPS on the screen all the time and I can see that there is loss and choke. I seem to quite often be getting a bit of choke on more than one server. This never used to happen before i remember the Loss & Choke stayed at 0 pretty much all the time. My Fps is like 50-70 sometimes above(On MEDIUM settings) and sometimes appears laggy.
I have like 1/2 mb Broadband, Does this have something to do with the Counterstrike rates, because on others games ( COD 2, Cod UO ) my fps is high and gameplay is fine. If someone could help me out it would 
appreciated.


My specs:
1.5 Gb Ram
GeForce 7800 GS
Pentium 4 3.2 Ghz


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

make sure steam isn't trying to download game updates during your play time. PAuse them if necessary.


----------



## JeepJ10 (Aug 15, 2006)

First off, its impossible to get 0 choke while playing, its just going to happen. What you shouldnt be getting any of is Loss. This is a server side problem and if you are getting it you either need to find servers closer to you, or that server needs to be fixed and there is nothing you can do about it.

That being said, you may need to adjust your rates in an attempt to cut down the amount of choke that you get. With a decent cable line the following rates will produce SOME choke, but nothing that is inhibitive to fragging:

rate 25000
cl_cmdrate 100
cl_updaterate 101

Then, depending on what server you join, you will need to adjust cl_interp to the tickrate of the server. Seeing as you have net_graph 3 running, then it will be easy to see if youre on a 33, 66, or 100 tick server. The third value on the "in" line will tell you this. Most servers run 33.3, 66.7 and 101.0 tickrates, but some have odd tickrates. Others are unable to maintain tickrate when there is a lot of action. I have seen 100 tick servers drop as far as into the 20s!

Anyway, for the following tick rates adjust your cl_interp value:
Good 100 tick: 0.01
Not so good 100 tick: 0.01-0.03
66 tick: 0.03-0.06
33 tick: 0.1

If youre confused PM me or something 

[edit]
I just noticed you said counter-strike and not counter-strike: SOURCE specifically. If you are playing counter-strike 1.6 then the first 3 rates still apply, but cl_interp I believe is either x_interp or r_interp and should be 0.01 no matter what server youre on.


----------

